
Intel's 48-core Xeon will go head-to-head with AMD in 2019 - elorant
https://www.engadget.com/2018/11/05/intel-48-core-xeon-processor/
======
jepler
Uh oh, Intel's 2019 chip is beating AMD's 2017 chip by just 1.3x on the second
best benchmark they could cherry-pick? And AMD is due to announce new Epyc
SKUs tomorrow?

